# Re-certfying in Pennsylvania after lapsing over 3 years...



## LWolf (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi,

I got my EMT-B certification in 2007. It lapsed in 2010. I contacted the state and they said I had to do the following to re-certify:

"EMS PROVIDER EXPIRED MORE THAN 2 YEARS MUST MEET THE FOLLOWING REQUIREMENTS:



1.      Completion of EMS Provider certification application.

2.      Completion of Student Application.

3.      Proof of previous certification.

a.      Note:  Pre 1995 National Standard Curriculum (NSC) is not eligible.

4.      Proof of current CPR certification as defined by current EMS Information Bulletin.

5.      Proof of clinical care and core continuing education credits for each lapsed registration period.

6.      Create an account on [NREMT site]  and submit for approval from Regional EMS Council.

a.      Note:  This will NOT provide a National Registry certification as this is only used as a validation to receive their state certification.  Candidates are responsible for all fees/costs associated with the exam cost.

7.      Successful completion of the National Registry of EMT (NREMT) Psychomotor (Practical) Examination.

8.      Successful completion of the National Registry of EMT (NREMT) Cognitive Examination."


I am totally OK with all of that, however on the NREMT site it states: 

"Lapsed Certification

If your National EMS Certification lapsed as an Emergency Medical Technician (EMT) within a two year period or you are currently state licensed as an Emergency Medical Technician (EMT), you can obtain National EMS Certification by completing a state-approved Refresher course and successfully completing the cognitive and psychomotor examinations. If your EMS certification expired more than two years ago, you must complete an entire state-approved Emergency Medical Technician (EMT) course and complete the cognitive and psychomotor examinations. "

I don't have the money to take the course over. Do I need to take a refresher course, also? I finished my 24 CEUs online through the LMS[I think that's what it's called] system. I was never a NREMT, just a state EMT. So I'm thinking that the NREMT stuff doesn't apply. But, I'm not totally sure.

I like in Quakertown, PA. I was licensed in Philadelphia, PA. 

Thanks!
L


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 5, 2014)

LWolf said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my EMT-B certification in 2007. It lapsed in 2010. I contacted the state and they said I had to do the following to re-certify:
> 
> ...


I have helped people get their certs back, I am not sure if we share the same regional council but the forms should be the same. 

I am out of Eastern Pa EMS so I'll give you my method. 

Take a Healthcare provider CPR Course, 

Complete 24 hours of continuing education LMS works just fine, Any continuing education beyond 3 years is classified as obsolete so if you took one 4 years ago and did not apply the CEU's its no good. 

Complete the reinstatement application

complete the state police criminal background check (if you have no criminal history it comes right back to you online, and you print it out) Costs 10 dollars. 

Submit all your info and you should have a card within a few weeks. However if you had a felony, DUI, or any action against your certification it could take longer. 

http://www.easternemscouncil.org/education/expired-certification/

https://epatch.state.pa.us/Home.jsp (background check you need a credit card)


----------



## RescueRider724 (Jan 31, 2014)

*Contact your regional council.*

There are a few people I know that have let their certs lapse and with the flip flop over to NREMT certification the only one who's answer matters is your regional council.  I just did the whole NREMT process as I was advised all EMT's in PA must have it by March 2016 to maintain licensure at the state level.  I am in SWPA, but if you can not get in touch with anyone quickly at your local office let me know and can get you the number for the recertification guy at ours and he could get you headed in the right direction and a name and direct phone number.


----------



## unleashedfury (Feb 5, 2014)

RescueRider724 said:


> There are a few people I know that have let their certs lapse and with the flip flop over to NREMT certification the only one who's answer matters is your regional council.  I just did the whole NREMT process as I was advised all EMT's in PA must have it by March 2016 to maintain licensure at the state level.  I am in SWPA, but if you can not get in touch with anyone quickly at your local office let me know and can get you the number for the recertification guy at ours and he could get you headed in the right direction and a name and direct phone number.



I was just talking to a person who let their EMT lapse over missing 2 CEU's (I thought that was pretty friggin lazy since you can take 2CEU's online at no cost to you) But from what I understand as of 01/01/2014 you must take the NREMT CBT to recertify, Evidentally with PA in the midst of a major crossover the NREMT standards they are pushing all new certs to this standard. Either way you can locate a Pearson Vue learning center and take the exam for 60 dollars.


----------



## RescueRider724 (Feb 6, 2014)

That is pretty lazy since they have everything set up for you online to do the CE's once your certification is sent to you....You heard anything about how many might drop their certs with the new requirements? An EMS chief I was talking to thinks it might get pretty sparse with EMT's in our area with NR requirements.  Seems stupid to me, but many around here are scared of the test I guess.


----------



## unleashedfury (Feb 7, 2014)

RescueRider724 said:


> That is pretty lazy since they have everything set up for you online to do the CE's once your certification is sent to you....You heard anything about how many might drop their certs with the new requirements? An EMS chief I was talking to thinks it might get pretty sparse with EMT's in our area with NR requirements.  Seems stupid to me, but many around here are scared of the test I guess.



NREMT Requirements will only be if you choose to maintain the NREMT level. PA DOH will still be 24 CEU's in a 3 year period. 

For the initial certification after you complete the course will be to test at the NREMT level, Practical and Written. Then apply for reciprocity for PA Certification. Some employers even out here request that you maintain NREMT Certification (Paramedics only at this time) along with your PA EMT, And Regional Medical Command. I still have my NREMT since I was a military member and just never let it lapse. Its been hard to maintain since we weren't a big registry state but now its getting easier.

So once you are PA Certified you will not be required to maintain NREMT status. Just keep your PA EMT Cert Valid.


----------



## RescueRider724 (Feb 7, 2014)

Ahh that explains it, our med command must be requiring it then.  No biggie once it is done seems dumb to let it go IMHO.


----------



## Skittles (Feb 7, 2014)

ResueRider, when did you hear that PA EMTs have to be NREMT by March 16? I haven't heard anything yet from my local federation/council.

ETA: Never mind, I just saw that it was your med command requiring it, not the state.


----------



## RescueRider724 (Feb 7, 2014)

The EMS Chief at our local EMS Agency said she was told all of her EMT's have to have NR by March 2016.  I am guessing it is being made a requirement by our medical command in the area, per the op.  Might want to check with your local EMS and see if they made the same decision.


----------



## RescueRider724 (Feb 7, 2014)

Also, I know they are not using the state test as of January 2014 any longer, all new EMT and Paramedic students graduating this year have to take the NR to obtain certification.  They also changed up all the practicals to fall in line with the NR requirements.  December's class was the first that went though and did those at the end of last year.  Times are a changin....


----------



## Skittles (Feb 7, 2014)

No changes yet in my area. It may be coming though.


----------



## RescueRider724 (Feb 7, 2014)

Well they told us in 2012 when I went though our class was the last with the state test, but I think they ran in to some issues and delayed it a year so the 2013 guys got in under the wire. The only thing it really messes with is if you already have your CE's done for the state, you will need to do additional CE's for NR as they will not recognize any prior to your certification date.  Does not bother me as I am always getting new classes to take from our medic to keep up...lol all you will have to do is print out your certs from LMS so if they audit your file during recert for NR you have the paper to back up what you enter on the NR site. OH and a refresher course has to be completed every two years also, but I think that is good idea if your wanting to keep current anyway.


----------



## Kevinf (Feb 7, 2014)

n/t


----------

